# 2004 GTO MSD Atomic AirForce Intake Manifold



## Pyxi (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I recently got MSD's Atomic AirForce Intake Manifold, supposedly fit for an LS1 engine. I have been trying to install it in my GTO but I've already come across problems fitting it. The first problem being that several sensors would not be able to connect to the intake (I'm assuming I need adapters?). The second thing is that the manifold cannot fit where the stock manifold was. The new manifold seems much larger to where it is supposed to sit. This leads to the third problem being that the screw holes do not align to the holes on the engine block.

My initial thought is that they sent me an incorrect variation of the part...

Does anyone have the experience to fix these problems?


----------

